# Data for 6 Million Minecraft Gamers Stolen



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *Data breach index service LeakedSource has told Softpedia that it has received the full database and source of Leet.cc, a service for creating and running Minecraft Pocket Edition servers.*
> 
> According to a LeakedSource spokesperson, the database includes records for 6,084,276 users that have signed up with Leet.cc.
> 
> ...


Data for 6 Million Minecraft Gamers Stolen from Leet.cc Servers - EXCLUSIVE


----------

